# Nato Wire?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey
Can someone recommend an Company who sell good Quality Nato Wire?
Maybe here in Euope or an Ebay Seller (what I prefare)?

Which Blade length is good?
Does someone ad chemicals who increase the blood loose? I will ask my Doc what he recommend.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

a little abstract here are we?

what is nato wire, commo wire, electrical wire, barbed wire???

Blood loose? Do you mean clotting agent or 12 gage vs. 22lr?

Blade length, for utility or killing?

I thought you European socialist had all the answers.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

that...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

*Concertina Wire!*

Concertina Wire!

Amazon.com : Razor Wire Razor Ribbon Barbed Wire 18" 1 Coil 50 Feet Per Roll : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Here in Europe its called "Nato Wire".


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

the picture shows both razor and barbed wire, played out in a coil form either is referred to as concertina wire.
The other two most common dispersal forms are apron and tangle foot.
Look at the DRMO sales site where you are for up coming auctions.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

that's a good idea put that on top of my wooden fence . I wonder if my neighbors will agree to that ? lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had 60 foot of fence line ringed with concertina wire. It was all finished except for the sand bags and my home owners association made me take it down.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

the is an european ebay seller Article No: 221177941418



> that's a good idea put that on top of my wooden fence


I want place it behind the fence so if someone jumps over thats it....


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

regarding barb wire, remember that you signal to the outside that you have something to protect. That is not always a good thing.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Cost to much and is not that legal.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> regarding barb wire, remember that you signal to the outside that you have something to protect. That is not always a good thing.


So i should probably camo the Machine gun Tower


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They had wire like that along the top of the fence at the drug rehab place in the area we used to live. The crazy old liberal idiot who ran the place made them take it down because it was hurting the hands of too many of the druggies when they scampered over the top. After that they posted a guard on each corner to keep watch. They mostly sat in the car and read the newspaper.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> So i should probably camo the Machine gun Tower


Put a swing on it, make it look like a tree house....

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> regarding barb wire, remember that you signal to the outside that you have something to protect. That is not always a good thing.


If they will leave my fence in tact and leave, I will freely hand over my mother-in-law...... no questions asked.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you put up anything more aggressive than standard barbed wire, you're telling the world you have something worth protecting. And then they'll find some small bolt cutters and get through the wire and deebo yo s***. If I were to use something like concerntina wire, it wouldn't be on the perimeter. It would be close to the house/compound, and set up to guide the moving targets where I want them to go. Like into a dead end where a nest could take 'em out.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> that's a good idea put that on top of my wooden fence . I wonder if my neighbors will agree to that ? lol


I'll bite.

In Mexico home security is very common. Doors are metal with prison cell like like barriers on doors and windows. Walls are common, likewise razor / barb wire is a common site. In reality things like wire are a deterent that is intended to slow down an attack by creating wounding and snag points. It is only part of an overall security system.

ex. you would want to have detection of intrusion built into the fence, such as motion detection, or a "break" in the wireing, or voltage differential. IE if there is a signal going through a coil then if the coil shape changes the electrical signal in turn changes to facilitate for awareness of the breach.
Metal fences in themselves ain't too secure.

As far as your neighbours, its legal who cares.

Just don't have lots of people there and worship a non big 5 religion.

One of the most basic wall deterents is broken glass cemented into the top of the stone wall. Even large chunks of bottle can be used so there is a large jagged piece of glass and smaller ones. Other good basic deterents are trees and bushes with lots of thorns.

Building stone walls can be very easy if you have a supply of quick lime or cement and rock handy.

I find it funny though the same people that build 15 ft walls, also plant palm trees next to them, which basically provides a natural scaling tool for the wall, of course you still need to jump 15 ft on the other side.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes! Voltage! Jab that wire in a 220 socket! Light 'em up!


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> If you put up anything more aggressive than standard barbed wire


sorry only idiots use them. Nobody here in good old Europe Buy it. It cost the same or more that Nato Wire and bring less effort.


> And then they'll find some small bolt cutters and get through the wire and deebo yo s***.


Hmm put a wire on the one side and some ground nails in the grund and connect it to the other side of the cable and the fun start. 230V is 98% deathly.


> In Mexico home security is very common. Doors are metal with prison cell like like barriers on doors and windows. Walls are common, likewise razor / barb wire is a common site. In reality things like wire are a deterent that is intended to slow down and attack. It is only part of an overall security system.














> Jab that wire in a 220 socket!


We use 230V here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't bet the farm on NATO wire. I've crossed those barriers before when playing OP-FOR.

My team and I smoked a German spec-op unit.

Rely more on your ability and training than any sort of barrier or device.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

User Name said:


> sorry only idiots use them. Nobody here in good old Europe Buy it. It cost the same or more that Nato Wire and bring less effort.Hmm put a wire on the one side and some ground nails in the grund and connect it to the other side of the cable and the fun start. 230V is 98% deathly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ours is actually 240V, phase depends on usage. It's just commonly called 220V for some reason. Like 120V is commonly called 110V, that is the standard wall plug. And yes, if someone clamped down on electrified wire with bolt cutters, they're toast. Unless they get lucky, or smart enough to see how it's rigged and use insulated tools/gloves and get through anyway. Standard barbed wire is fairly cheap here, most commonly used wire for fence building in rural areas. I've never seen anyone use razor wire at home, only commercial properties.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

In Bosnia I saw a lot of houses sourounded by razor wire. They were stealing it right off our perimeters. I walked the perimeter one night on Comanche base from check point 5 to check point 1 about 1030 at night on my route 2 hours later we were missing 50 meters of the triple strand wire perimeter. They took the pickets and all. That was an interesting night.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

hmm so can someone recommend an Company who sell cheap Wire?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> If I were to use something like concerntina wire, it wouldn't be on the perimeter. It would be close to the house/compound, and set up to guide the moving targets where I want them to go. Like into a dead end where a nest could take 'em out.


I have barbed wire in my stores for exactly that reason. Controlled entry. I was originally intending to put up on the fence in SHTF but decided lower to the ground to control access is much more stealthy and effective


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Denton said:


> Don't bet the farm on NATO wire. I've crossed those barriers before when playing OP-FOR.
> 
> My team and I smoked a German spec-op unit.
> 
> Rely more on your ability and training than any sort of barrier or device.


Everyone knows you defeat concertina wire with up up down down left right left right A B.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

User Name said:


> hmm so can someone recommend an Company who sell cheap Wire?


Go to a farm/ranch store. I don't pay attention to brands on stuff like barbed wire. I grab a reel and go.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Go to a farm/ranch store.


lol? there arent any.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Everyone knows you defeat concertina wire with up up down down left right left right A B.


Done easier with a Bangalore.

Slide, slide, pull, BANG!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

User Name said:


> lol? there arent any.


I'm sorry to hear that. So I assume you have to order yours in the mail. All I can say is Google it.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> All I can say is Google it.


Sorry when I ask someone about "Nato Wire" the want rush me to an mental hospital....
Its the same I would ask for a Gun or an Tank.
I cant talk with anyone about. My hole Family dont know what kind of Tools I got from Ebay for the next millennium. I even have hide all the cans who i save if i need it in the future.
If someone on TV talk about prepping the declare those people as insane freaks who have no friends and play in the woods with guns....

Even in German Language Prepping Boards I cant talk about Self defence. I got banned in all 3 Board because I ask about an (legal) Paintball Gun with Rubber Ammo.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

User Name said:


> Sorry when I ask someone about "Nato Wire" the want rush me to an mental hospital....
> Its the same I would ask for a Gun or an Tank.
> I cant talk with anyone about. My hole Family dont know what kind of Tools I got from Ebay for the next millennium. I even have hide all the cans who i save if i need it in the future.
> If someone on TV talk about prepping the declare those people as insane freaks who have no friends and play in the woods with guns....
> ...


Wow, didn't know things are that bad across the pond. Amazon and ebay have it. There's many suppliers in EU. Lots and lots in Asia.

RazorwireUK Suppliers of Razor Wire, Wall Spikes, Barbed Wire

Razor Barbed Wire Fence Supplier and Razor Barbed Wire

Razor Wire for Security Fencing Barriers


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

and no pricelist...

hmm nobody buy those things here?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

User Name said:


> and no pricelist...
> 
> hmm nobody buy those things here?


With most suppliers like that, you have to contact them, specify which product you want and then you'll get a price. Some companies will only sell to you if you are a company that deals in their products. Like some companies here that deal in body armor. You have to be law enforcement or military to buy from them. There are a lot still that sell to anybody. Amazon should ship to your location, you can usually find better prices there. Also, they have free shipping on orders above a certain amount. Ebay also.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I will ask for body armor later.
Yes must research on ebay. Are there an Chinese name for?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here are a couple of ebay auctions, Both are in the US.

Razor Wire Razor Ribbon Barbed Wire 18" 1 Coil 50 Feet per Roll | eBay

Razorwire Razor Ribbon Barbed Wire 18" 5 Coils 250 Feet Coverage | eBay


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Shipping: May not ship to Austria - Read item description or contact seller for shipping options. | See details
Item location: Rosemead, California, United States
Ships to: United States

Problems I often have.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

how thick are the tires over in your area?
what kind of fence being used?
how flat / open space you have?
small car can go threw a chain link or wood fence if giving enough space flat land
yes the razor wire can destroy the tires but now how far are they in your grounds
a mid size la bre or trash truck can come to a stop about 10 feet and go threw a thin brick wall and the wire on it wont do a thing the tires are much thicker 
even a pick up SUV still has thicker tires
you need to slow the them down before the fence
I am not military but I am sure you need a trench steep and you don't need to add sharks snakes or mutant hamsters , just the trench 2 feet wide 1- 1/2 feet deep and if it rains that's fine it will make it even harder for them to get out
if you have trees and what not around the area then that will help stop them for building up momentum but if they have a spot where they can that will need a trench or a heavy thick wall about 2 feet or so to stop or slow them down before the fence
and if you can do a trench you still need to more the fence more into your land so the owner of the land next to you don't get upset because you just put a trench on his land.
for a front gate maybe narrow the path in to the fence with logs or large objects and place speed bumps so they are forced to slow down.
I say this because Niagara falls had a guy with a small car was drunk and he driven threw the power plant and ended up inside one of the buildings
the fence did slow him down and the unarmed guards yelling stop didn't help either


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

forgot to also say
if this wires for windows then best hope for no fire because you be f*cked and not in the good way


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

User Name said:


> Shipping: May not ship to Austria - Read item description or contact seller for shipping options. | See details
> Item location: Rosemead, California, United States
> Ships to: United States
> 
> Problems I often have.


It's because they offer free shipping to the US, call them and ask for a quote to your country.

Shipping is expensive.

*Rancher*


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

are you planning on putting a chemical on that wire?
I think even over there that's illegal , and what happens if some kid is just playing and happens to have his or her remote control plane lands at the fence, not yourside of the land and happens to cut him or self because they was in a hurry like all KIDS ARE.
or you happen to cut yourself .
losing blood wont take effect like in the movies it can take a few good moments and that's still enough time to do damage


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> are you planning on putting a chemical on that wire?


sure


> I think even over there that's illegal


When tschiadist walk with some AK47 on the Street do you think that care someone?


> and what happens if some kid is just playing and happens to have his or her remote control plane lands at the fence


the kid are in serious trouble. The got shot by some tschihadists or by my self.


> happens to cut him or self because they was in a hurry like all KIDS ARE.


The Kid must fly first over the Fence into my Garden and crawl some Meter up a small hill.


> or you happen to cut yourself .


there are something who stop that bleeding.


> losing blood wont take effect like in the movies it can take a few good moments and that's still enough time to do damage


when you jump oder the fence and land with your full body into the blade fence you will die...











> Shipping is expensive.


thats why i cant buy anything who cost more than ~40€ outside of the EU because the Gov. add 20% Tax + other Fee on the end it cost 50% more.

It alk about an Urban Area with normal Fence everywhere. You cant enter any Yard the are behind opaque fence.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

if its all hell on earth I can agree with some stuff you say but again
kids are kids and play and I meant when flying his little remote plane or just playing not far from that fence he can be a grandson of the person on the other side and dose not know better because he or she is a small child and it hits the fence lest say its not over its on the fence he/she just grabbing it , not even on your side and he/she slips due to mud or wet leafs or just being happy he/she outside in the sun this has happen somewhere before and it will happen again else where.

now the bleeding part.
yes some stuff can stop it but what happens if you spilled it? or in a hurry you mistakenly add the wrong stuff? that has happen before to people as well, plus you should never put 100% faith in anything even yourself because mistakes happen and with chemicals a simple small mistake leads to a shitty death. and if you happen to need to leave in a hurry and the exits are blocked that leaves you going over a fence with barbwire and you have a family now some one gets cut you don't have the cure on you

now if you have guns fights etc etc going on then then barbwire comes in handy but and this is a big butt how many people can get pass razorwire /barbwire? a lot now they are cut but they don't know you poisoned it and they are now on your land bleeding and because they got cut they likely be more pissed off and when you get upset you don't feel as much pain or pay attraction as much and how much blood can be lost till you feel the effects from lack off blood
yes you can shoot and you have some people with you are who are fighting with you as well but now you have this fence walled off barbwire how many ways do you have to get out?
you can be in a group of 10 people well armed trained a group of very hungry mad willing to kill for a glass of water ,
I am sure I can throw a bottle or jar filled with gasoline and mixed with foam so it burns longer and sticks to what hits.
how far is the living quarters from that fence?
fire being thrown over HIGH walls to hit buildings has been used by all people for many years again history repeats
make sure you can get out just incase before walling yourself in

and back towards the kid , theres nothing going on yet and you still go to the store and work etc and that little kid he/she got a tiny little cut and his mother father grand parents whom ever didn't know you added chemicals to that wire and he gets really ILL then passed on to the other side now what? are you a father? what will you do?
now the mother of that child waits for you to leave and she wants to talk about what happen and yes you are armed with ak-47's bombs bullet proof vest and 5 body guards you have your weapons aimed at her and she shows she has no weapon.
now fingers on the trigger aiming still at her what you don't know is the father is in hiding rubbed the bullet with garlic "there a reason why garlic"and is aiming at YOU and its your head and happens t be a really good shooter BANG! lights out you dead!
how many times has people gone and got revenge because some one harmed their little baby? history repeats again
think of all scenarios that can take place in a short minute of time
like what my signature says , I go buy those rules because history repeats itself over and over and over and over you get the point


----------



## JustInCaseTX (Oct 3, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> a little abstract here are we?
> 
> what is nato wire, commo wire, electrical wire, barbed wire???
> 
> ...


Best. Reply. Ever.


----------

